# Pocket Watch Case Repair



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello i have a gold plate full hunter pocket watch case that has the case on the back has dropped off.can anybody tell me if this is repairable,my local watchmaker has gone.

cheers bowie


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

It probably IS repairable. How is the caseback affixed to the rest of the case? If it's snap-on it's just a question of applying an equal and sufficient level of pressure to get the case to click back together. If it's a hinged case, it'll probably need the services of a professional.


----------

